# Cyprus Name - Panakis



## Maayan

Hi All,

Is Panakis a popular name in Cyprus? What does it mean and can you please type it in Greek and in English?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Δημήτρης

I don't think I ever heard of any Cypriot with that last name, although there are some hits at Google.
The spelling would be Πανάκης (in greek letters) or Panakis (transcript).
I have no idea about the etymology, other than -ης being a suffix for masculine names.


----------



## Maayan

Δημήτρης said:


> I don't think I ever heard of any Cypriot with that last name, although there are some hits at Google.
> The spelling would be Πανάκης (in greek letters) or Panakis (transcript).
> I have no idea about the etymology, other than -ης being a suffix for masculine names.


 
Thanks, Δημήτρης!


----------



## shawnee

My attempt at etymology: It looks like a truncation of Panagakis, which is a diminutive of Panagis, which is a diminutive of Panaghiotis, which is the masculine of Panaghia.


----------



## Maayan

shawnee said:


> My attempt at etymology: It looks like a truncation of Panagakis, which is a diminutive of Panagis, which is a diminutive of Panaghiotis, which is the masculine of Panaghia.


 
Thanks Shawnee! What does Panaghia mean? Is it Old Greek?


----------



## Δημήτρης

It's a name for Holy Mary.
Panaghi(s) (Panagi(s); Παναγή(ς)) is a common surname in Cyprus by the way.


----------



## Maayan

Thanks again, Δημήτρης


----------



## tasfos

The etymology of Πανάκης could be as follows : the end -ακης could mean the son of, in this case the father could called Πάνος and his son was called Παν-άκης, that was happenig before the time people start having last names which past to there children without change.


----------



## Maayan

tasfos said:


> The etymology of Πανάκης could be as follows : the end -ακης could mean the son of, in this case the father could called Πάνος and his son was called Παν-άκης, that was happenig before the time people start having last names which past to there children without change.


 
Thanks for the addition, Tasfos!


----------



## shawnee

tasfos said:


> The etymology of Πανάκης could be as follows : the end -ακης could mean the son of, in this case the father could called Πάνος and his son was called Παν-άκης, that was happenig before the time people start having last names which past to there children without change.



It would be correct to say that Panos was also derivative of Panaghiotis, would it not?


----------

